#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Передача в день годовщины Адзама Другпа

## Дима Чабсунчин

В воскресенье 4 ноября в 15.00 пройдет открытая трансляция передачи Дзогчен в день годовщины Адзама Другпа.

----------

